# Ranger, a sweet horse with too little time- RIP



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry this happened to Ranger. His death could have been prevented by a 50cent T-post cap.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Natisha, this could have been prevented in more ways than one. I walked the entire pasture and looked at the T post, there was no blood. DH mentioned that if it only cut into the fatty part, there wouldn't have been much blood and the fat hanging may have looked like intestine. In which case, shooting him was not the only answer. I wasn't there to see it (thank God), but in the end, a sweet, sweet horse was laid to rest. It is very sad.

ETA- They even left the 2 T post he knocked over towards the pasture my guys are in, sticking straight out. Had hubby not seen it, my horses could have been injured or killed as well. I know she was caught up with grief, but good God- please don't let the past repeat itself.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

So glad to hear your horses didn't meet the same fate. That is absolutely horrible to imagine. I've only seen one horse have to be shot in the event of no vet available, and it was so sad.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How sad!! RIP Ranger.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

That's so sad.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My thoughts with everyone who loved this sweet horse....


----------



## redwing57 (May 19, 2012)

Oh god thats horrible.
Im feel horrible for the owners.


----------



## jumptothesky (Jul 7, 2012)

RIP ranger 
You were loved by all who met you! <3 xxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I love that name. Rest peacefully Ranger.


----------

